# antialiasing ausschalten..



## chrucifer (27. August 2004)

hi ich such mich gerade dumm und dämlich wo kann ich das autaliasing in photoshop ausschalten..thx schonmal.. sry 4  frage


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2004)

Welches Antialising? Das vom Text oder welches?


----------



## chrucifer (28. August 2004)

jo .. das vom text... wenn ich zum beispiel ein minifont benutzen will... damit es dann nicht so unscharf ist...


----------



## extracuriosity (28. August 2004)

Wenn du das Textwerkzeug ausgewählt hast, erscheint oben jenes Menue, mit dem du das Anti-Alaising beinflussen kannst.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. August 2004)

Abgesehen davon ist zu beachten, dass Pixelfonts nur in einer bestimmten Schritgröße (irgendwas zwischen 7 und 9 px) scharf sind, bzw. einem Vielfachen davon.


----------

